# Migrate to New Zealand



## Sara.mc

Hi there, I'm a malaysian & planning to migrate to New Zealand with
My entire family, could anyone tell me what are the requirement 
and procedure to do so...thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large

What is your job? Have you calculated your points:
Points Indicator - Immigration New Zealand


----------



## edvardmich

you need to go through proper immigration process as determined by the embassies of both the countries.You need to put an application and you have to provide all of your documents required.This is the general information if you further update your bio-data then I may guide you better.


----------



## escapedtonz

Sara.mc said:


> Hi there, I'm a malaysian & planning to migrate to New Zealand with
> My entire family, could anyone tell me what are the requirement
> and procedure to do so...thanks


Hi Sara.mc,
Unless you hold PR (Permanent Residency) in Oz, or you are a citizen of Oz, you will have to go through the same channels as everyone else wanting to emigrate to NZ, and that is applying for the necessary visa.

First port of call as always is Immigration New Zealand

Research through the website and figure out if you meet the basic criteria. If you do then you need to work out which visa type to apply for and as such you need to meet any additional criteria stated.
For most of the visa type's you can send your EOI (Expression Of Interest) electronically instead of hand writing an application form which we did back in 2009/2010.
If you are planning to come over on a visa that uses the points system then as Liam(at)Large has posted you can click that link - which can be found on the Immigration NZ website also and you can calculate your likely points by answering the appropriate questions.
Be mindful to answer truthfully as if you do take it further and send through an EOI, you may be asked to prove your justification by an Immigration official somewhere down the line.

You can make the application yourself, or use the paid services of an approved Immigration Consultant to guide you.


----------

